# Egg bound?



## 2roosterfarm (Apr 18, 2016)

My 2 year old Wyandotte was sitting on the ground a few times with her tail going up and down as if she needs to lay an egg. I felt her abdomen and it feels like there's a egg in her. She is acting normal just a little less active. She is eating/drinking and she is pooping normally. I gave her a piece of a calcium pill which she ate. I would think she is egg bound and be much more worried if I didn't see her poop because I thought hen's can't poop when they are egg bound. What do you guys think?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

2roosterfarm said:


> My 2 year old Wyandotte was sitting on the ground a few times with her tail going up and down as if she needs to lay an egg. I felt her abdomen and it feels like there's a egg in her. She is acting normal just a little less active. She is eating/drinking and she is pooping normally. I gave her a piece of a calcium pill which she ate. I would think she is egg bound and be much more worried if I didn't see her poop because I thought hen's can't poop when they are egg bound. What do you guys think?


You did right, but magnesium also helps the nerves react, and D3 helps utilize calcium. Some folks use product like Calcivet for egg binding: http://thebirdcottage.com/s-calcivet.asp
You can also go to the vet and perhaps Metacam will be used. It will cause contractions to release the egg, and have seen it happen. How long has the hen been behaving this way?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Try holding her in warm bath water. It might help. I've only had one so far and that egg was good and stuck up there, it would have never come out itself. I kept putting olive oil on my finger and go round and round the egg trying to loosen the skin around it. Eventually I got it to come out.


----------

